# Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept



## DogTag (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

bitte nicht schlagen, aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem reinen Vanillerezept für Boilies zum selberrollen.

Habe das noch nie zuvor gemacht und möchte es gerne ausprobieren.

Da ich diesen Sommer super mit D.A.M. Vanille gefangen habe, würde ich diese nun selber gerne mal rollen.

Dazu suche ich ein Rezept für die Zusammenstellung. Ich möchte mir keinen fertigen Mix kaufen, sondern die Zutaten selbst einkaufen und mischen.

Ich würde halt gerne mal etwas mit Bourbon-Vanille mixen, auch wenn diese sauteuer ist, aber das macht nichts.

Ich habe im Netz zwar einiges finden können, jedoch kann ich mit vielen Begriffen (Bezeichnung der Zutaten) nichts anfangen. Also ich weiss schon was Mais, Gries usw. ist, aber im Netz tauchen manche Lebensmittel auf, von denen habe ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört.

Ich danke euch
DogTag


----------



## Luigi 01 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Warum kein Mix?
Der hier ist genau richtig für Dein vorhaben und günstig.


----------



## DogTag (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Naja, also dagegen spricht sicherlich nichts. Aber jetzt kommt mein ABER 

Ich würde halt einfach gerne jetzt die kommenden kalten Tage dazu nutzen, mein noch junges Karpfenwissen zu erweitern. Dafür möchte ich dann auch mal eigene Boilies rollen, wo ich genau weiss was drin ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich gerne ausprobieren möchte, was einzelne Zutaten bewirken usw. usw.

Die Phase hat doch bestimmt jeder routinierte Karpfenangler durchgemacht, oder? 

Am liesten wäre es mir, wenn mir jemand ein Rezept im Stile von:

100g Weizenmehl
450g Haferflocken
200g Forelli
250g Maismehl
5 Stangen Bourbonvanille

geben könnte, wobei ich obige Zutaten jetzt nicht als Maßstab, sondern nur zum Beispiel genommen habe.

Ich habe wie gesagt im Netz schon sehr viele Rezepte gefunden, allerdings weiss ich von vielen Zutaten einfach nicht genau was das ist, und deshalb frage ich hier.

Kommt Leute, lasst euren "Nachwuchs" nicht hängen und helft mir


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*



DogTag schrieb:


> Ich habe wie gesagt im Netz schon sehr viele Rezepte gefunden, allerdings weiss ich von vielen Zutaten einfach nicht genau was das ist, und deshalb frage ich hier.


 

Hallo DogTag

dann frag doch einfach, was weißt du nicht?

Also nach meiner Meinung kannst du aus allen Boilierezepten nen Vanille Mix machen, so lange keine Zutat dabei ist die  das Vanillearoma total überlagert.


----------



## Masterfischer (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Hallo DogTag,

ich wusste ich habe mal irgendwo im Blinker ein Rezept gelesen und dieses auch nachgrollt. Zur Verarbeitung kann cih sagen top, also sehr geschmeidig und auch leicht zu Verarbeiten. Aber ich will nicht weiter sabbeln, sondern hier sind die Zutaten.

500g Weizengrieß
300g Sojamehl(Vollfett)
200g Maismehl
300g Milchpulver

Dazu kommen noch:

2 Beutel Puddingpulver(Vanille)
2 Fläschchen Backaroma(o. 5-7ml Flavour)
und natürlich 10 Eier
ich pers. tue immer noch 2 Esslöffel Pflanzenöl dazu(Geschmeidigkeit).

Die Zutaten bekommst du normalerweise alle im Supermarkt, nur ich kann dir emphelen die Sachen bei einem Baitdealer zu bestellen. Ich bestelle immer bei Successful-Baits 
Super Ware, beste Qualität und super Preise. Wenn ich mir überlege das du für ein Kommplettes Kilo Boilies nur knapp 3,40€ bezahlst ist das noch im Rahmen des ermessenen. Natürlich kommt noch der Versand hinzu, aber der liegt bei 5,50€ bis 31,5Kg, und cih denke da kannste nicht mäckern.

Zusammenrechnung:
Trockenzutaten : 2,12 €
Piddingpulver: 0,30 €
Flavour: 0,46 €
Eier : 0,75 €

Ich denke ich konnte dir helfen, und wenn ich es mir recht überlege könnte ich davon dieses Jahr auch nochmal ein zwei Kilo testen, Danke für den indirekten Tipp.:q

Gruss Tim


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Hallo DogTag,

okay, Vanille-Boilie klingt jetzt erstmal komisch, die Vanille ist ja nur ein natürliches oder künstliches Aroma, was dem Boilie einen Geruch verleiht. Attraktiv bzw. nahrhaft wird der Boilie aber durch andere Zutaten.

Ich würde Dir einen Boilie vorschlagen, bei dem Du einen süßlichen Birdfood-Mix als Basis nimmst und diesen entsprechend Deinen Wünschen in Richtung Vanille "flavourst".

Der könnte z.B. so aussehen... #h

20% Maismehl
20% Hartweizengriess
10% Sojamehl vollfett
10% Vitamealo oder Big C Spray
40% Birdfood yellow (fein gemahlen)

Ich bestelle meine Zutaten immer von www.mm-baits.de - immer frische Zutaten und eine schnelle Lieferung, absolut bestens.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Ich schließe mich Pilkman an. Ich würde aufgrund der höheren Attraktivität auch einen Birdfoodmix nehmen. Durch die grobe Struktur werden die Lockstoffe besser an das Wasser abgegeben. Ein neutraler Mix besteht meist aus Mais, Grieß und Soja. Als Grundlagen sind diese Mehle Ok, aber allein von diesen Mehlen geht wenig Attraktivität aus. 
Du solltest dir aber im klaren sein, dass man als Anfänger bei der Boilieherrstellung viel verkehrt machen kann und ein Fertigmix einige Fehlerquellen minimiert. Es gibt viele gute Fertigmixe, die du mit Vanille verfeinern kannst. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall echte Vanille nehmen und nicht das billige chemisch hergestellte Vanillin. Da du schon einige Schoten brauchst, ist das kein billiger Spaß. (Bekommt man für das Geld vielleicht bessere Attraktoren?|kopfkrat#h)


----------



## DogTag (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Leute ich danke euch! Damit kann ich erstmal arbeiten 

Es geht mir momenten auch eher weniger darum, ob es sich rechnet, oder es die Boilies direkt fangen. Es geht mir primär darum, dass ich halt einfach mal die Boilies selber rollen möchte.
Auch was den Preis angeht sehe ich das momentan aus einer anderen Sicht. Ich will es mal so formulieren...
Wenn mich z.B. ein Kilo Boilies 20 Euro kosten würde, so wäre mir das jetzt erstmal egal. Ich habe wirklich einen riesen Spass an der Sache und würde diesen Boilie dann auch machen wollen. Es gäbe mir dann auch persönlich ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich solch einen "teuren Boilie" am Haar fischen würde 

Ihr müsst mich verstehen...
Ich bin durch und durch Raubfischangler und habe dieses Jahr zum erstem Male so richtig Blut am Karpfenfischen geleckt. Ich sauge momentan alles auf was es gibt, und da gibt es einiges. Durch diese gigantische Flut an Informationen fällt es mir manchmal einfach sehr schwer, verschiedene Dinge auch richtig einordnen zu können.

Ich habe meiner Frau gerade den Thread hier gezeigt und sie meinte, dass wir sowohl mal die Zutaten selber kaufen, als auch einen Fertigmix verfeinern werden.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich erstmal hier bedanken, dass die Sache werden wir am Wochenende ausprobieren, und mit Sicherheit eine Menge Spass dabei haben. Meine Frau soll ja froh sein, dass ich keinen fischigen Boilie machen möchte 

@Masterfischer
Also ich kann sagen, dass ich eine recht große Auswahl an selbstgerollten (von anderen Karpfenanglern), als auch Fertigboilies habe. Ich habe sie mittlerweile fast alle durchprobiert, und meine richtig guten Erfolge konnte ich ausschliesslich auf Vanille von D.A.M erzielen. Gerade letzten Sonntag habe ich noch den ganzen Tag über eher herbere Sachen gefischt. Das war einmal ein White Fisch von Masterbaits, sowie ein selbstgerollter Knoblauchboilie, der mir dringend ans Herz gelegt wurde. Ich habe so ca. 1 Stunde vor der Dämmerung dann einen Vanille aufgezogen und dann doch noch einen Fisch gefangen, bevor ich wieder den Heimweg angetreten habe.

Klar, ich fische zur Zeit nur an einem Gewässer und ich werde mit Sicherheit noch andere befischen, wo die Sache anders aussieht.

Nochmals vielen DANK an euch


----------



## DogTag (5. November 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Hi Freaks 

Wollte mal kurz den Stand der Dinger erläutern.

Also, ich habe jetzt so ziemlich alle Zutaten bekommen, allerdings macht mir das Sojamehl extremes Kopfzerbrechen. Ich habe es weder im Supermarkt, noch bei Selgros oder Metro bekommen. Ich wurde immer ans Reformhaus verwiese, welche aber auch keines hatten.

Gibt es dafür vielleicht irgendwelche Alternativen?

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Milchpulver. Eine nette Dame in der Apotheke erklärte mir, dass es im Prinzip ähnlich mit Kaffeeweisser ist, allerdings ist dort mehr Fett enthalten. Kann man Kaffeeweisser auch nehmen, oder hat es irgendwelche Nachteile?

Danke
DogTag


----------



## Pilkman (5. November 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Hi D.T.

ich kaufe auch einige Sachen für die Boilieherstellung im Supermarkt, aber eher den geringeren Teil. Es gibt für alles spezialisierte Versender und Anbieter, die hier eindeutig die bessere Wahl sind, weil man aus einer Hand ALLES kaufen kann.

Wie gesagt, schau Dir einfach mal ´nen Shop mit gutem Ruf an, ob das www.mm-baits.de oder www.successful-baits.de oder andere sind, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Den ganzen Kram bekommt man bei Angelgeschäften oder im Versand (m+m, succesful usw.). Milchpulver gibt es im Supermarkt (notfalls Babymilchpulver). Kaffeweißer ist pflanzlich und daher nicht vergleichbar. Sojamehl ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Apotheke und Reformhaus sind nicht die allerbesten Einkaufsmöglichkeiten (Preis!).


----------



## Grätenzähler (11. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

das ist auch ein guter mix: 500g paniermehl
                                     250g maismehl
                                     250g extra feine haferflocken
                                     100g lockstoff
                                      2 eier
                                      (wenn nötig milch)


----------



## Tümpelangler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Noch ein Mix : 

200 g Maismehl
250 g Grieß
1 Tütchen Vanillezucker
4 Eier 

+ ein beliebiges Flavour: Vanille-Sirup, Lockstoff, etc. 

Erst die Trockenzutaten anmischen, dann eier + flavour dazu, kneten, rollen, in kochendes wasser und fertig, danach 1-2 Tage trocknen lassen

NICHT in der Sonne, da platzen sie ab und zu auf.


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Vanille Boilie Rezept*

Als Vanille Rezept würde ich wsa nehmen wo auch sahnepulver dabei ist, da könnte man bestimmt das erste Rezept was Swen gestern Abend gepostet hat benutzen, den Mohn eventuell weglassen.

Aber wenn ein Vanille Boilie dann NUR mit Vanille Schoten, hier bekommst du die direkt vom Produzent und OBER BILLIG, er hat auch nen Ebay Shop - http://www.madavanilla.de/


Musst se aber in den Packeten kaufen, wo mindestens 20-24 Schoten drin sind, je nach Qualität 6-9€ für alle, wenn du se einzeln kaufst wie im Edeka oder sonst halt auch 2-2,5€ pro Stück.

Den Boilie Rezepte Verbesserungsthread findest ja selber, oder (eigentlich wäre deine Frage/Thread in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben) ?

Den Thread findest auch hier im Karpfenunterforum, ganz oben der erste, bei der Pinnwand.


----------

